# pelvic stretching



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

keeping it short and sweet, if i go through these pelvic stretches, i get less itchy at night and less clamy anal and upper buttocks area in the morning. some of the stretches feel sooooooo good, like waking up after a 12 hour sleep.

http://www.freewebs.com/trydent78/

do try the pillow stretch

http://www.pegym.com/forums/premature-ejaculation-forum/51090-pillow-stretch-easy-fast-effective.html

and here is a forum page with more links

http://www.pegym.com/forums/premature-ejaculation-forum/49636-pelvic-floor-balance.html

im looking into the reverse kegals next.

there is something going on i cant explain, ive long since suspected a lack of circulation to be the cause of my itch, maybe its that.


----------

